# first skeeter pee to warm?



## sawburner (Dec 13, 2010)

I have my first pee going and it is fermenting right along. The temp. is about 88*F is that too warm? I have the third bottle of lemon in and it is going better then before. Smells fine but not sure what will happen being so warm. Wanted to make something we could drink sooner then the wines. This is my first year making wine and am having fun doing it. Mark


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a little warmer that I like. Try to bring it down into the 70's if you can.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree, its nothing to worry about but get it cooler. If you have a brew belt on it take it off during the vigorous fermentation as fermentation itself can creat some decent heat.


----------



## sawburner (Dec 15, 2010)

No brew belt I have it next to the heat with towels around it. I have removed one of the towels and its now down in the 70s. Thanks for the help Mark


----------

